# Grit



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi

Is pigeon grit too large for ring neck doves. I haven't been able to find an alternative mid sized grit, but I'm afraid they'll choke on the pigeon stuff. 

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

try cocktiel grit, Im sure they have it some place in Malta, you could do a search at pet stores and bird supplies. If you feed a pellet diet you may not even need it, but if you have a pair a calcium suppliment is good to have, you can crush cuttlebone and put in a dish.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi thanks

I didn't know cockatiel's used grit as well. I'll look for some.
At the moment they are getting their calcium with some chopped up hard boiled egg and occasionally shredded cheese.

Can you buy ready crushed cuttle bone? Or do you have to do it yourself?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I buy the whole cuttle bone and then put it in a bag and wack at it...lol..make the pieces about the size of large sand.


----------

